# strymon timeline...wow!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

YouTube - Strymon Namm 2011 by Rock oN Report


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Every day I'm more and more impressed with this company. They seemed to have come out of nowhere, and are quickly becoming a benchmark. Once upon a time it was all Boss and DOD with EHX bringing up the rear. It's looking more and more like Strymon, Line 6, and T-Rex in the lead, with EHX and TC a half-length behind, and Boss and Digitech bringing up the rear.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow. That sounds gorgeous. I'm with Mark: I don't know where these guys came from. One day they were there with like 3 delays that were very task-focused and all sounded spectacular.

The sine wave on the repeats sounded awesome.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Every day I'm more and more impressed with this company. They seemed to have come out of nowhere, and are quickly becoming a benchmark. Once upon a time it was all Boss and DOD with EHX bringing up the rear. It's looking more and more like Strymon, Line 6, and T-Rex in the lead, with EHX and TC a half-length behind, and Boss and Digitech bringing up the rear.


...i'm totally unfamilar with t-rex. never tried any of their pedals. i think radial products are worth a listen, and not just because peter janis is a friend.

but this timeline is definitely a head turner.

they are shooting for an april release, evidently. no idea of the price tag..


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Very cool pedal. 

The Strymon people used to build those odd shaped Damage Control pedals. 

When Strymon came out, I was blown away by the demos of the delay and flange pedals. 

The new TC pedals look very cool as well. Quite cost effective.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ahhhh!

Damage Control seemed to be just a little off-target for a lot of consumers, both in terms of whether they served the intended niche well, and also with respect to convenience, footprint, pricepoint, etc. Seems like they figured things out, though. The "About" link on their website suggests that Strymon was essentially absorbed into Damage Control, rather than DC turning *into* Strymon. No matter. Good is good, right?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I would love to get a Blue Sky Reverberator. The Lex is awesome too.

strymon » boutique music electronics and effects pedals


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

They need to stop making pedals I would like to buy--especially as they aren't cheap.

Well, I'll still enjoy the Brigadier Delay that I won here.

If that pedal is any indication, this Timeline should be a great pedal.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...anyone like to hazard a guess at the eventual price of a timeline?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well they'd be fools to price it higher than the Eventide or TC pedals covering the same general functions and market.


----------



## Fader (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to say $299. 

Now *when* are they going to be available?

What's the timeline on a Timeline?


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

I'll guess $450 -- around what the Eventide pedals go for.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wasn't Damage Control distributed by Peavey? Or am I remembering it wrong?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I'll guess $450 -- around what the Eventide pedals go for.


...that is what i have heard, as well - $450 US. definitely worth it. i'll be happy to go into debt (okay, DEEPER into debt) for one of these.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I've had an El Capistan for about a month now. Easily the best delay I've ever played, but I haven't owned too many. They announced this like 2 days after I paid for the El Cap  But I doubt I would ever scratch the surface of it's presets and don't need MIDI so I think I'm good on it. Looks like boatloads of fun. It'll have to cost more than their smaller footprint pedals just from a manufacturing standpoint - it has both the Brigadier and El Capistan algorithms in it so charging the same price would undermine those products too much in my opinion.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> If the Blue Sky/El Capistan/Brigadier are $299, I'm guessing this will be $399 or maybe $449.


Thinking the same thing--their regular pedals are aleady $299, no way the Timeline is only 299--maybe they'll give one away...


----------

